# Webber/Ariza or Evans/Cook



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

So, we could have Webber and Ariza, but instead we traded Trevor for Cook and Evans...We wanted another "big", but I think Cook is really far from being a "big" in this league...One of the issues with Webber was his defense, but he is bigger than Cook and has more experience and plays better D than Brian anyway...Evans is showing some hustle, but Ariza could be used in this role too, Trevor is also bigger, more athletic and younger, and also he could be used in a better trade...

What do you think?


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Webber and Ariza can't shoot 3's, and Webber has an attitude. I'm not a big fan of Cook, but at least he's not a negative in the locker room.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Webber is a cancer. Why do you think the Pistons said bye?

Cook and Evans will give us more than those two. Fact. Ariza didn't even play tonight.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Now I am very confident that we had to keep Ariza and to sign Webber...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

On behalf of all Laker fans I want to thank the Magic for taking that bum Cook and so so role player Evans. We all would have been fine if Ariza had been a bum because we still got rid of Cook's contract, but he has been anything but. His jump shot is UGLY but everthing else has been great. Good D, and lots of aggression has bolted Ariza into regular minutes with the "bench mob". Pretty impressive when Phil Jackson is the coach. So once again....thank you.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Ariza didn't fit our offense. End of story.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

there's gotta be a reason Ariza has been bounced around. he's already on his 3rd team in 4 years. 

he's going to be a ruben patterson type player, sans nanny situation. pure hustle. no offense.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

From my understanding. Webber wants to start with the Magics. Around the time that rumor was brewing up, the Magics we're rolling and there's simply no need to change that chemistry by adding a player who is past his prime.

Webber is not going to add much help to us. And I dont like his "I deserve to start because im a veteran attitude". Ariza has always been a great hutle, energy, quick spurt offense type of player. Unless he develops a consistent mid range jumper,then he will always stay that way.


But thats not necessarily a bad thing. Player like in Ariza's mold are far and between. With today's influx ofswing players who only concentrates on scoring, it would'nt hurt to have someone like Ariza on the bench.


I still think it was a bad trade for the Magics. Cook has not given us the type of offense we needed from him. He's 3-14 beyond the arc the last 5 games. LA on the other hand has been rolling, and Ariza's play has been quite beneficial for them.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

One of the issues with Webber was his defense, but it is clear that even now he is a 10 time better defender than Cook will ever be...Cook did not play at all against Houston! We had to give minutes to terrible Garrity again! Evans is an average player, Ariza was much better finisher, defender, rebounder and was younger...And of course we could have used him in better trade...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Ariza had a great game tonight against the Suns...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

with Bogans, Turkl and Shard, did you really need another shooter? atleast Riz could slash and finish in the paint.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Jizzy said:


> with Bogans, Turkl and Shard, did you really need another shooter? atleast Riz could slash and finish in the paint.


Trevor can do a lot of things. he's Mr. Intangibles. SVG just doesnt know how to use him, just like his previous coaches. Phil maximize his skills and put it to good use.



Damn it, I cant believe Mitch actually out smarted us.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Trevor can do a lot of things. he's Mr. Intangibles. SVG just doesnt know how to use him, just like his previous coaches. Phil maximize his skills and put it to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I cant believe Mitch actually out smarted us.


The reason he is putting up numbers is because he is getting minutes. Just about any scrub in the league could do what Ariza is doing right now if they got 35 to 40 minutes. He wasn't going to get that time here and is a player that needs time on the floor like that to be effective. He is not suited for the bench, but I wouldn't call him a quality starter either. He is kind of inbetween. Maybe he will learn to shoot the ball some day, otherwise he will be journeyman for the rest of his career.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Trevor Ariza is a better player than Cook and Evans together...Moreover we could use him in a better deal...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> Trevor Ariza is a better player than Cook and Evans together...Moreover we could use him in a better deal...


If that is the case then why didn't we? Also Evans has been a solid contributing player for us on defense and offense. That is just a fact. I'm not sure about Cook. He is basically a guy who IMO will be packaged either this year or next year in a trade or he could flat out be waived if Fran comes over from Spain.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We did not because our GM has no patience...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Evans is not bad but Ariza was taller, stronger and more athletic, if we are playing this stupid "small ball" then we need someone like Ariza...He was a better rebounder and could defend power forwards...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Babir said:


> Evans is not bad but Ariza was taller, stronger and more athletic, if we are playing this stupid "small ball" then we need someone like Ariza...He was a better rebounder and could defend power forwards...


Not to pour salt on wounds but he can defend PGs too


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It was a bad trade. Looked decent initially because Mo came in firing ... but now he seems to be firing a little too often for my tastes.

We threw away Ariza's potential basically for a guy who is very similar to him, much older, but a moderately better outside shooter. And Cook ... who simply sucks. And the saddest part is I think this trade was made specifically for Black Garrity.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Exactly, Otis was coveting a big guy who can shoot, that is why he made this stupid trade...


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> If that is the case then why didn't we?


Same reason why we signed Rashard to a Mega Miliion lottery contract.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

JNice said:


> It was a bad trade. Looked decent initially because Mo came in firing ... but now he seems to be firing a little too often for my tastes.
> 
> We threw away Ariza's potential basically for a guy who is very similar to him, much older, but a moderately better outside shooter. And Cook ... who simply sucks. And the saddest part is I think this trade was made specifically for Black Garrity.


Gets it.

Like I said before, Mo is a chucker. He'll hit some few shots in a game and will come back and fire some more eventhough he's gone cold turkey.


I think I wont have any gripe if we traded Riz to Mo straight up. But now we have to absorb Cook's contract. Man.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

The worst part about this trade is Cook is signed long term, and I doubt any team will be stupid enough to take on his contract. He plays no defense, doesn't hustle, has a bad attitude, doesn't work hard, is lazy, and it seems like his offensive game sucks as well.


----------

